# Постоянная скованность, слабость и боль в теле и мышцах



## HardCoreSenpai (9 Июн 2022)

Г. Москва 26 лет. В Мае 2020 году заболел Ковидом, а в Марте 2021 года начались проблемы с шеей и плечами, была скованность и "как-будто гипертонус", потом появилась боль. Потом скованность вместе с болью распространилась по всему телу.  С марта по Июль 2021 года ходил по государственным учреждениям, посетил 3-ёх неврологов, но все было напрасно(( (они даже не знали, что такое МФБС, выписывали МММ(Мовалис,Мильгамму,Медокалм) или говорлили делать ЛФК. Всё этио делал, но не помогало.  В августе месяца 2021 года Невролог Мадина из " Клиника Ткачева и Епифанова", мне наконец-то, диагностировала Миофасциальный синдром, выписала, курс из 8 массажей и сухих игл , антидеприисаннты, и посоветовала поговорить с Психотерапевтом, а реабилитолог Денис назначил 6 упражнений(Скручивание Макгилла, Боковая планка, Квадроплекс, Гиперэстензия, Разрывы с резиной лежа на полу, Ягодичный Мостик, которые я выполнял более чем 4 месяца+ от которых мне становилось только хуже(((  В сентября месяца, начал выполнять все назначения мне, но ничего не помогало, массажистка и реабилитолог Денис(в январе 2022 году), сказали мне что мне надо идти в зал и начать там качаться со специалистом((   Все упражнения я делал по максимуму, каждый день, как мне говорил реабилитолог, и если от них мне становились еще больнее, то как работа с железом мне должна была помочь, я не знаю.  Вот уже с Марта 2022 года, я не пользуюсь никакими таблетками, антидепрессантами, обезболивающими, успокоительными или транквилизаторами, которые мне прописывали разные неврологи, не только из "Клиники Ткачева и Епифанова". Смотрели МРТ, делал УЗИ, все в порядке, но мышцы все еще болят, что делать не знаю. Много чего перепробовал, делал УВД в этой же клинике (сухие иглы, кстати, там делают плохо, на Большая Марфинская ул., 1 корпус 4). Не знаю что делать дальше. Нету у нас специалистов, тем более бесплатных, которые бы занимались мышцами и лечили их(((
Что делать дальше не знаю, денег нет, постоянная скованность, слабость и боль в теле. Брал консультацию у Лукьянова через Ватсап за 2500руб. Пытась дома по его методу вылечить себя, пока безуспешно(((
Может стоит найти партнера по массажу?


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2022)

@HardCoreSenpai, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Elka66 (9 Июн 2022)

Может паралельно поискать чего попроще, например сдать антинуклеарный фактор


----------



## Zorbelka (10 Июн 2022)

@HardCoreSenpai, привет,есть группа ВК мфс добавится туда,поищи там напарника ,из Москвы много там парней было,прекрати ходить по врачам это бесполезно!


----------



## HardCoreSenpai (2 Июл 2022)

Спасибо за ответы, нашел напарников по несчастью в Москве.


----------

